# Dye sublimation machines for 2011-2012 - Best ones?



## csfontenot (Jun 27, 2011)

Currently using a dtg printer, but want to add dye sublimation or heat transfer to the mix. What's best, and what are the machines of choice? From the earlier forums, it looks Ricohs stand out for dye sublimation - does that still hold true?

Thanks a ton for any info!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

csfontenot said:


> Currently using a dtg printer, but want to add dye sublimation or heat transfer to the mix. What's best, and what are the machines of choice? From the earlier forums, it looks Ricohs stand out for dye sublimation - does that still hold true?
> 
> Thanks a ton for any info!


Avoid the Ricoh GX7000 


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

The Ricohs for dye sub are still dying for yet unexplained reasons. If you have enough work to justify the cost (dont forget the extended warranty), they do a nice job. But the printers are apparently disposable. Their dying and inability to be fixed is odd. 

The 3000 series of Okis haven't done well in my shop with laser transfers...maybe the larger ones do better? 

The workforce 1100 has come down in price and is great for ink jet transfers.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

American logoZ said:


> The workforce 1100 has come down in price and is great for ink jet transfers.


They're great for dye sub too


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

AND you can get a complete service parts kit for a workforce 1100 for just $99!

-James


----------



## Searun (Oct 28, 2011)

I am new to the forum, and an artist, not a screenprinter. But have a few questions regarding the best process for reproducing my limited edition art onto t-shirts....4color ? sublimation?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Searun said:


> I am new to the forum, and an artist, not a screenprinter. But have a few questions regarding the best process for reproducing my limited edition art onto t-shirts....4color ? sublimation?



Hi Mark and welcome to the forums!

Dye-sublimation is a great printing method, it gives you flexibility of one-offs and short runs; full colour and photographic quality prints; the print is permanent and dyed into the fabric so you can't feel it, but... if you are planning to use cotton t-shirts - it's not for you, as dye-sub only works on man-made fabrics.
However, there are fabrics on the market that look and feel very close to cotton, but made of ring-spun moisture-wicking polyester jersey.


----------

